# Faulty Forum New Post Email Notification Function?



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

The forum has not sent me any update emails regarding new posts in threads I am subscribed to during most of today.

As there also seems to have been very few new posts in the forum by other members today I presume that this problem is also affecting most other forum members and hence this is why so few people have posted in the forum today?


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

I've been getting them no problem, so I'd suggest it's a problem with your ISP.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes I think you may be right as overnight I have received 129 spam emails on three different accounts with this ISP from numerous different senders all with the subject "You Can Cash Out You WIN" and pointing to different addresses at the Yahoo GeoCities website that Yahoo has banned the content of.

This despite the fact that only a few variants before the @ sign on my Plusnet accounts are now actually allowed to reach me and everything else is automatically junked to stop the spammers.

I really don't know what these guys hope to achieve with this level of spam carpet bombing other than to paralyse the world's email systems with these communications as surely no one responds positively to this level of malevolent spam emailing?    

Unfortunately Microsoft Outlook 2000 does not let you tell it to automatially deleted emails with a particular comment element in their Subject line from the server without downloading it. The latest edition of Microsoft Outlook Express does allow you to do this.


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

I too am a victim of Plusnet and I think this may have a bearing on what you're seeing;
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/05/16/plusnet_webmail_shut/

Ian


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm getting them, but I don't think they're all coming through these days. I've certainly found threads updated with no notification.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> ...my Plusnet accounts ...
> 
> Unfortunately Microsoft Outlook 2000 does not let you tell it to automatially deleted emails with a particular comment element in their Subject line from the server without downloading it. The latest edition of Microsoft Outlook Express does allow you to do this.


Pete, if you go to 
*http://portal.plus.net/index_portal.html?home=membercentretop* 
you should see a notice saying that from 24th May 2007, spam no longer needs to be downloaded.

I quote from 
*http://portal.plus.net/support/security/spam/spam_protection_guide.shtml*


> Unlike our previous Spam Protection tool, once a message is identified as [-SPAM-] it will then be stored in a new online spam folder which you can then check to manage your emails


If you have already viewed the spam messages via Outlook, I would recommend a full spyware and anti-virus scan.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ericd121 said:


> Pete, if you go to
> *http://portal.plus.net/index_portal.html?home=membercentretop*
> you should see a notice saying that from 24th May 2007, spam no longer needs to be downloaded.


Eric,

Many thanks for the Heads Up but surely today is only May 17th and Plusnet have managed to pass through to me the largest number of spam emails I have ever received in any one single day of using the internet. 

Let us hope that the promises made by Plusnet when they implement BT style spam filtering (given that they are now actually owned by BT who rather sensibly fired the rude and egocentric Lee Strafford who was the former Managing Director) on May 24th are fulfilled.

Meanwhile the non arrival of Tivocommunity thread update emails for various threads I am subscribed to cannot be directly explained since they are not to be found in the couple of hundred messages from today in my Norton Antispam Outlook email folder. Could it be that in their effort to control the Spam inundation that Plusnet have simply wholesale deleted many of my other legitimate email messages?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Could this be why you didn't get notifications of posts in this thread?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=346835


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> Could it be that in their effort to control the Spam inundation that Plusnet have simply wholesale deleted many of my other legitimate email messages?


More likely one got bounced and TC therefore stopped sending.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> More likely one got bounced and TC therefore stopped sending.


Normally TC send a warning email first that they will do this if their mails to the address in question continue to get bounced.

I had no such warning email on this occasion.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Could this be why you didn't get notifications of posts in this thread?
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=346835


I'm not sure I follow your reasoning here TCM.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Eric,
> 
> Many thanks for the Heads Up but surely today is only May 17th and Plusnet have managed to pass through to me the largest number of spam emails I have ever received in any one single day of using the internet.


I, too, received a lot of spam this week.

I received an email from PlusNet Support entitled
"Important information about your email address"
which contained the deathless phrase


> This increase in spam is a result of a security issue on our Webmail service.


----------



## davidg (Aug 24, 2002)

I was just reading about the Plusnet 'problems' here

Regards,
David


----------

